# Pronghorn Antelope Roast



## csocswolf (Jan 1, 2016)

First time trying this.  Let's see how it goes....Pretty lean 5 lb antelope roast!  

Smothered in olive oil and covered in rub.  Going to smoke to 140 w/ hickory and then tin foil to 155.  Will post my after pictures.













20160101_194333[1].jpg



__ csocswolf
__ Jan 1, 2016


----------



## csocswolf (Jan 2, 2016)

After foiling, I forgot about it.  Didn't get it out until it was at 170.  So a bit overdone, but don't think I hurt it.  VERY juicy.













20160102_001134[1].jpg



__ csocswolf
__ Jan 2, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks tasty! Nice smoke!

POINTS!!!!


----------



## csocswolf (Jan 3, 2016)

As a note, I cooked at 230 degrees and it took roughly 4.5 hours.

Also, I put apple cider in the water tray.  It turned out really well.


----------

